# Building Bridges



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a ditch/creek that empties into the lake and splits my property right down the middle, so I finally got around to building a bridge over it. I used to call it my private "mote". Now I can drive my riding lawn mower over to the other side. 
As soon as the wood cures, I'll stain it to match our house in the background (pic #3).


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Dang man! Nice house. Like the bridge as well.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work....and super 'hacienda'...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good, great idea. Congrats!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kudos. Now it's on to the next project. Gotta compare my list with the wife's and you know which one has to be done first...LOL


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the hog wire, we rent a place on canyon lake that has a cedar porch done same way its simple, functional, and clean.. nice job on the posts, looks nice.


----------

